# balloon molly pregnant,



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

Not sure how far along she is, but wondering how long does it take for her to give birth?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?q=moll...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a



> Google is your friend


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*google*

I know, thing is she's already pregnant, don't know how long she's pregnant she's in a tank cause the others kept going after her. She she's seperated from them and stress, though I have a cory in as she does to her duty alot. THanks for the link i'll keep looking through it.


----------



## tikotaz (Nov 20, 2007)

*pretty much stopped eating?*

I think my pregnant balloon molly has stopped eating, i've had to fish out the old food with a net cause she's not going for it. And she gets aggressive when I do that, would that mean she is close to giving birth? Ok it's been like two weeks now and she's huge in comparison, should she be due now? She's still barely eating anything, and the cory barely picks up the little excess. I'm cleaning the tank atleast two or three time a week to get fuzzy food out.


----------

